

Obama Twitter Town Hall Infographic & Dashboard - dwack
http://Obama.twitsprout.com

======
eddiewu80
I could see a whole range of useful applications for a tool like this. The
first thing that comes to mind... stock picks. Looking forward to seeing the
outcome of this Obama poll.

------
devongall
Very cool infographic guys! Looking forward to see if some of these
predictions come true.

